# Can a baby female betta and an adult male betta be put together?



## nicoleaugust (Apr 15, 2016)

So I was at petco yesterday and I saw this beautiful and healthy baby girl. I had to buy her, but I only had a 2.5 gallon tank in which my male betta was in. So, I spent all my money and bought a 10 gallon tank along with a filter and other necessities. I got a divider, too. When I set up the tank and put the divider in, somehow the baby girl got through! I freaked out and got my net ready. Net in hand, I watched them. They both were not flaring and the only signs of aggression shown was from the male. He tried snapping at her fins a few times, but she's really fast so she got away. Right now I am siting in front of the aquarium and I don't really see them fighting or biting too much. 

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I had a similar experience. I had my male make it into my baby girl's side (at this point I thought she was male). He didn't hurt her at all (mostly because she hid in the volcano he didn't fit in), but I wouldn't risk it leaving them together. I would suggest no dividing the tank and leaving her in there alone. It will make it a little easier on you too because you won't have to do as many water changes. Babies need a lot more water changes because the release a hormone that stops the growth of other babies, but it works to stop their growth as well. Because of that hormone, you will need to do water changes more often. My baby was the first betta I had. When I got her I kept her in a 1 gallon at first and did water changes every 3-4 days. Now she is a little smaller than other females. It technically may not have been because she didn't get new water often enough, but it very well could be as well. Once your baby gets bigger (in about 2-3 months), you could switch the two tanks and divide the 10 for another male. Of course, if she turns out to be a boy (like my boy turned out to be a girl), you could divide the tank for them, but I would put a female on one side and a male on the other.


----------



## nicoleaugust (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh wow, I didn't know they needed constant water changes. Good to know. 

I ended up dividing them for now, but would it be better if I put the male in the 2.5 gallon? The male was chasing her around and now she's hiding in the corner of her space and just staying in one place at the top. I think she's stressed. 


I covered the space between the divider and the glass with a tall plant so hopefully they won't be able to make it through for now. 


Thanks.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I think it would be better to put him in there for two months and then switch them. I think I've heard that females need more room, but I don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## nicoleaugust (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you!

Also, is it okay if I feed her 1 pellet a day along with frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp? Should I chop the bloodworms into smaller pieces?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah. I fed my girl bloodworms until I got her pellets. I feed her Omega one Betta Buffet which are actually still sometimes a little big for her. You could try the micro pellets from Hikari or Omega one has micro tropical ones that I have too and come out in a little scoop.


----------



## nicoleaugust (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you for all your help. 

I also use the omega betta buffet pellets, but I find the small pieces or just crush them.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Good idea. You could actually put a bigger one in every once in a while. Squirt actually carries them around in her mouth when they are too big. It's really cute.


----------

